# Salesforce told employees to expense Marc Benioff's book to boost sales



## Meat Poultry Veg (Jan 24, 2020)

Salesforce told employees to expense Marc Benioff's book to boost sales
					

According to a new report from Bloomberg, Salesforce encouraged employees to purchase and then expense founder and co-CEO Marc Benioff's fourth book, "Trailblazer: The Power of Business as the Greatest Platform for Change," which was published last October.




					www.sfgate.com
				




My input: I haven't really paid attention to why people hate Salesforce as a company (Powerlevel: I use it at work, consider it a buggy piece of crap) but this story makes me see why.


----------



## Rokko (Jan 24, 2020)

I use it too, its like buying a car for the price of a bentley, and getting the interior of a volkswagen golf. And Bernioff is exactly the type of person to do this.
Trailhead is a good thing though (imho).


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 25, 2020)

Literally who?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jan 25, 2020)

Salesforce started spamming me again and when I unsubscribe it says invalid email. To get rid of them you have to block their number and flag their emails as spam. They do this to me every couple of years when I make the mistake of enquiring about a product they own or bought or whatever. It's been like this for at least 10-15 years.

I guess it's in the name but they are the most forceful sales company I've encountered.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Jan 25, 2020)

Salesforce as a CRM is not exclusively terrible. Its major flaw is that is it frequently operated by low-tech middle-manager types, much to the chagrin of the programmer who has to interface with the resulting mess.

On topic: this sounds not quite legal if he's got something to gain by being on a best seller list.


----------



## Give Her The D (Jan 25, 2020)

Every picture of Benioff I've seen, he looks like a mob boss. Not surprised that he's pulling this type of scam.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jan 30, 2020)

Rokko said:


> I use it too, its like buying a car for the price of a bentley, and getting the interior of a volkswagen golf. And Bernioff is exactly the type of person to do this.
> Trailhead is a good thing though (imho).



Can’t say it any better. It’s probably the best known CRM but it’s definitely not the best.


----------



## Cure Milquetoast (Jan 31, 2020)

I heard Salesforce's offices are unreasonably swanky - their buildings sure are. I bet if any economic bubbles pop, they'll be in line to collapse.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Jan 31, 2020)

Salesforce is Microsoft Access but online.


----------

